# valbazen dosage



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at getting valbazen to treat/prevent tapeworms in dogs, cats, should I use the same dosage per weight as what's on bottle (for cows, sheep) and treat once or how many times/days? thanks... I plan on using 1x mo. on puppy/dog for prevention.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Albendazole (aka Valbazen) is not recommended for use in cats and dogs. It can cause fatal bone marrow suppression. It is ineffective at killing at least one of the common type of tapes. I would find something else to treat your pets with (perhaps something that will do heartworms, also?).


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to give injectable Ivermectin orally for heartworms (dog) what do you suggets for tapeworms? thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I use Panacur for tape worms in dogs...


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

ugabulldog said:


> I was going to give injectable Ivermectin orally for heartworms (dog) what do you suggets for tapeworms? thanks


Depends on the type of tapeworm. Panacur only gets one type of tapeworm. I prefer Praziquantel as it gets both of the common types of tapes (at least common around here). It used to be script only, but now you can buy it over the counter. Praziquantel only does tapes, not the other worms well (but depending on your ivermectin dose, you won't have to worry too much about them). The great thing about tapes is that you can actually see when you have a problem and treat then.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can use Safeguard at 1 ML/ 5Lbs

Give 3 days in a row


----------

